# What Psi Do You Run Your Trailer Tires At?



## sptddog

I believe mine says on the front sticker that 65psi is the recommended - but wanted to see if others go at that or some other psi. Mine are lower right now, probably from sitting this winter, so I'm going to be getting them filled before our maiden 2012 voyage this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Our trailer is loaded up to the gills on most of our camping trips so we run at max psi as stated on the tire.


----------



## Scoutr2

*ALWAYS* keep the pressure in your tires at the rating stamped on the side of the tire. Anything more, and you risk a blowout. Anything less, and the sidewalls are too flexible, which can lead to all sorts of problems - tread separation, sidewall blowout, etc.

Check your tires "cold," as in before you move the trailer. Pressures will increase as the tires (and air inside) heat up. But if the pressure is correct when the tires are cold, you are good to go!

Mike


----------



## CdnOutback

The decal on the side of our trailer indicates 80 psi... that is what I keep it at.


----------



## OutbackKampers

If your tire sidewall is stamped (for example) with a max rating of 50 psi, and a max weight rating of 2400 lbs., and you have a tandem axle trailer, you can safely haul 9600 lbs. with 50 lbs of air in each tire. If your trailer isn't that heavy, and you're tires are wearing down in the center, you have too much air pressure in your tires. I run 60-65 psi.


----------



## NDKoze

CdnOutback said:


> The decal on the side of our trailer indicates 80 psi... that is what I keep it at.


There are several threads on this topic in this forum and the debate can go both ways. But from all the threads that I have read, I am come to the conclusion that I fill to the max pressure per the sidewall on my tire, NOT on the trailer specs.

So, if my trailer decal say 80, and my tire says 65, I will only be filling to 65.

There are many reasons for these numbers not being the same.

For example:


If it is a used trailer, the tires may have been replaced with tires with different specs.
The factories are constantly changing parts in their manufacturing process and they may have switched brand/style of tire during the process and not updated the trailer decal.
I am sure I could think of a few others if I took the time.
Like I said, you can search and find threads that say stick with the Trailer Decal. I just choose to go with the tire specs.


----------



## CdnOutback

NDKoze said:


> The decal on the side of our trailer indicates 80 psi... that is what I keep it at.


There are several threads on this topic in this forum and the debate can go both ways. But from all the threads that I have read, I am come to the conclusion that I fill to the max pressure per the sidewall on my tire, NOT on the trailer specs.

So, if my trailer decal say 80, and my tire says 65, I will only be filling to 65.

There are many reasons for these numbers not being the same.

For example:


If it is a used trailer, the tires may have been replaced with tires with different specs.
The factories are constantly changing parts in their manufacturing process and they may have switched brand/style of tire during the process and not updated the trailer decal.
I am sure I could think of a few others if I took the time.
Like I said, you can search and find threads that say stick with the Trailer Decal. I just choose to go with the tire specs.
[/quote]

If the decal on the trailer says 80 and your tires say 65, I would conclude that you do not have the correct tires on the trailer. I asked my tire guy about this topic and he said that the decal is the correct way to go. If the specs are changed then the manufacturer must change the decal. This is DOT specifications and legally must match what the trailer has on it. They can not differ or they are setting themselves up for a big lawsuit if something happens. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## clarkely

your tires can have a higher rating and higher pressure - but should not have a lesser listing on the dot sticker.......

i run mine at the max on the tire - in my case it used to be 65psi until i upgraded to e rated and now 80 psi


----------



## raynardo

As others have stated, I'd recommend using the* maximum pressure embossed into the tire*.

I switched from a cheap OEM tire which OB recommended at 60psi to a quality Kumho 857 tire which states 65psi.


----------

